# Taking a Break !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

this week the true bird season starts - quail grouse ducks geese & woodcocks - later sand hill cranes - PIKE will be busy - I will still read the posts on this VVonderful forum - health - training - pup pics - great stories - HOPE to reply and post in the spring - Vizsalas are a sport dog ! no replies to the sportsmen's act of 2012 - for or against - I do care ! hope the rest of the forum cares !


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Breaks are good for us all Ron. Go get 'um.

I am busy preparing for a fight against the US EPA and the California EPA in their desire to control every aspect of life here in California. The state expects a population of 60 million people in this state by 2050. Up from 35 million now. The population controls being designed do not bode well for personal liberty or choices. In Los Angeles, they have initiated; "Vegan Fridays." Agenda 21 is being developed all around the state. 

My Hungarian Pointers are my refuse and psychiatrist helping me deal with the follies of man. Watched the movie "Lincoln" last night. A man of conviction and character. 

Be good my friend. Fight the good fight. 

_If a man doesn't stand for something, he'll fall for anything._

E-mail me anytime or ****, let's go hunt together some time.

HVF fans excuse the non-dog thread. The more I met people, the more I love my dogs.

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Have a good break! I've been posting less and neglecting my blog, but it's just because I've been spending more time with the pups in the great outdoors. Saving my pennies up to buy myself a shotgun for hunting!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Have a good break Ron, I'll miss your posts buddy. Sometimes a break does us good and we come back fresher. Good hunting mate


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Have fun REM. If you can manage an update occasionally that would be great.......................remember, i live my life vicariously through you guys.........


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Everyone needs an break now and then. Hunting season is the perfect time to get away from the rat race. I didn't post on your sportsmen's act topic. I was hunting and spent the weekend away from the computer.


----------

